
Ask HN: Do you whiteboard? - supahfly_remix
I notice that most of the younger people I work with (20 somethings and I&#x27;m 40 something) do not feel comfortable drawing out ideas on a whiteboard.  Is this a generational phenomenon?  I&#x27;m wondering if people have become so used to computer entry that &quot;analog&quot; methods like drawing are no longer comfortable to them.<p>Note: I&#x27;m not trying to make this a millenials vs. Xers feud.  It&#x27;s something I&#x27;ve observed and would like to improve my communication.
======
maxro
I'm in my late 20s and I love whiteboards...

